# Deficiency or overdose?



## inwu (May 14, 2009)

55 gal tank
LED light 17x5W (effective 90x5W)
co2 20ppm 
PO4 4-5ppm
NO3 20ppm
KH 4
GH 5
PH 6.8

EI dosing:
KNO3 1/8 tsp x 3
CSM+B 1/8 tsp x 3
K2SO4 1/2 tsp x 3
Barr's GH Booster 3/4 Tsp x 1
10% Iron Chelate 5ml

I stop dosing KH2PO4 because the PO4 level is way to high (before last water change, it's over 10ppm). I also drop the KNO3 and increase the K2SO4 because my plants don't consume NO3 and PO4. The leaves seem to have more holes after I change the dosing formula. I looks like Potassium Deficiency but I already add enough. Not to mention I can't increase the KNO3 and K2SO4 because the level is already high. Any idea? Maybe the light is still not enough, but it's should not cause this problem?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It does look like a potassium deficiency. Add more K2SO4 to see if it helps. Calculated doses aren't always correct.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Could be K, but it could also be traces. In my 125g, I have to add 1/2 tsp 3x per week, and I think I'm about at the right rate. 

You are using almost half as much equivalent traces as I am, and I'm betting it's not enough. I was dosing closer to 1/4 tsp on my 125g a couple weeks ago of CSM+B and had to increase to 1/2tsp.

Just a thought. All of the problems in my tank were directly related to trace/Fe deficiency. You may want to push your CO2 closer to 30ppm as well. Your test kits have an error range, which means your actual reading could be all over the place.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Pictures do look like K problem for sure, but I think you're going to find a need to add more traces as well once this gets balanced. You're likely going to see everything getting used by the plants big time once the limiting factor is erased, so watch for that. You'll be adding N and P again before you know it.


----------



## inwu (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will add more K2SO4 and CSM+B. Let see how it goes!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Please let us know how it goes. Watch the fast growers and you should see results in a few days.


----------

